# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Configurer la connexion d'un rapport  une base de donnes distante

## DamienP

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs rapports Crystal Report qui doivent se connecter  une base de donnes Oracle sur un serveur distant afin de rcuprer certaines donnes pour tre afficher.
Hors depuis plusieurs jours j'essaie de configurer la connexion  cette base distante sans succs. J'ai essay 2 solutions :
Configurer la connexion  la base distante depuis Crystal Reports server, en utilisant le CMC et en allant dans Accueil/Dossier/<Nom du dossier>/Processus/Base de donnes et en remplissant les champs ncessaire  la connexion (Serveur, Base de donnes, Utilisateur, Mot de passe). Seulement il me semble que pour une connexion  une base Oracle, on a besoin d'un port (1521 en gnral) et l il n'y a pas de champs pour indiquer le port de la connexion.Configurer la connexion directement depuis le rapport lui mme, en utilisant Crystal Report design, seulement l j'ai l'impression que la connexion  une base distante est impossible car on ne peut pas renseigner le nom du serveur auquel se connecter. Il me semble que seul une connexion  une base locale est possible par ce biais.

Dans le premier cas, au moment de faire un aperu du rapport j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :



> _Les informations de connexion  la base de donnes de ce rapport sont incorrectes ou incompltes._


Dans le second cas, je n'arrive tout simplement pas  me connecter  la base car je n'ai pas pu renseign le nom du serveur distant.

Existe-t-il une autre faon de faire pour connecter un rapport Crystal Report  une base de donnes distante?
Est-ce que je procde de la bonne faon et que le problme serait ailleurs?
Peut-on vraiment connecter un rapport Crystal Report  une base de donnes distante ou est-ce une utopie?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses ou vos pistes de rflexions telle qu'elles soient.

----------


## luc_chivas

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai plusieurs rapports Crystal Report qui doivent se connecter  une base de donnes Oracle sur un serveur distant afin de rcuprer certaines donnes pour tre afficher.
> Hors depuis plusieurs jours j'essaie de configurer la connexion  cette base distante sans succs. J'ai essay 2 solutions :
> Configurer la connexion  la base distante depuis Crystal Reports server, en utilisant le CMC et en allant dans Accueil/Dossier/<Nom du dossier>/Processus/Base de donnes et en remplissant les champs ncessaire  la connexion (Serveur, Base de donnes, Utilisateur, Mot de passe). Seulement il me semble que pour une connexion  une base Oracle, on a besoin d'un port (1521 en gnral) et l il n'y a pas de champs pour indiquer le port de la connexion.Configurer la connexion directement depuis le rapport lui mme, en utilisant Crystal Report design, seulement l j'ai l'impression que la connexion  une base distante est impossible car on ne peut pas renseigner le nom du serveur auquel se connecter. Il me semble que seul une connexion  une base locale est possible par ce biais.
> 
> Dans le premier cas, au moment de faire un aperu du rapport j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,


As tu vrifi que l'entre de ce serveur et de cette base oracle sont bien prsents dansle TNSNAME.ORA local  tes machines ??

et si la base n'est pas en Horsligne sur ton serveur.

----------


## DamienP

Heu??? Je suis novice en base Oracle et je ne sais pas ce qu'est ce TNSNAME.ORA, une variable? un fichier?
Que faut-il que je fasse exactement pour renseigner ce TNSNAME.ORA? o puis-je le trouver et comment dois-je le renseigner?
Est-ce de cette faon qu'on indique qu'une base et un serveur sont distants?

Merci d'avance pour tes rponses.

----------


## luc_chivas

> Heu??? Je suis novice en base Oracle et je ne sais pas ce qu'est ce TNSNAME.ORA, une variable? un fichier?
> Que faut-il que je fasse exactement pour renseigner ce TNSNAME.ORA? o puis-je le trouver et comment dois-je le renseigner?
> Est-ce de cette faon qu'on indique qu'une base et un serveur sont distants?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour tes rponses.


Bonjour, 

Pour se connecter sous Oracle de manire dite "Native", il faut installer un client sur le poste concern... ce client se sert entre autre d'un fichier nomm tnsname.ora dans lequel sont consignes toutes les informations necessaires pour adresse une base de donne oracle. Entre autres informations, le serveur de base, et le numro de port  utiliser pour accder  cette base..... voir donc avec ton DBA pour conifigurer ce client sur ces machines..


```

```

----------


## DamienP

Merci pour l'explication, je pense avoir compris la manip!
J'ai bien un client Oracle d'installer, seulement il ne pointe pas sur le tnsnames.ora en local mais sur un tnsnames.ora distant que je ne peux pas configurer, je n'ai pas les droits sur ce fichier.
Je vais voir avec mon adminstrateur rseau pour dbloquer la situation car l je ne peux plus avancer et je ne vois pas quelle solution serait envisageable pour contourner ce problme.
Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de faire pointer le client Oracle vers le tnsnames.ora local?

Merci de ton aide en tout cas.

----------


## luc_chivas

> Merci pour l'explication, je pense avoir compris la manip!
> J'ai bien un client Oracle d'installer, seulement il ne pointe pas sur le tnsnames.ora en local mais sur un tnsnames.ora distant que je ne peux pas configurer, je n'ai pas les droits sur ce fichier.
> Je vais voir avec mon adminstrateur rseau pour dbloquer la situation car l je ne peux plus avancer et je ne vois pas quelle solution serait envisageable pour contourner ce problme.
> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de faire pointer le client Oracle vers le tnsnames.ora local?
> 
> Merci de ton aide en tout cas.


Je ne suis pas DBA Oracle, mais sur ma machine, tout se passe dans la base de registre.... ci joint copie d'cran..... la variable TNS_ADMIN

----------


## DamienP

Effectivement, l'astuce tait bien de changer la valeur de la variable TNS_ADMIN dans la base de registre!!!
J'ai pu afficher mes rapports Crystal Reports en modifiant le contenu du fichier TNSNAMES.ORA  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
Par contre j'ai du rajouter des lments du style :


```

```

Merci pour ton aide  :;):

----------

